# Music



## Rainman (Mar 30, 2002)

How many people use music to train with and what kind if you do?  Besides energizing what else does it do for you?

:asian:


----------



## Zoran (Mar 30, 2002)

Does using your partner's body as a percussion instrument count as music? :boxing:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 30, 2002)

Rhythm timing! and all kinds of fun things...

:soapbox:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 30, 2002)

Anyone Know if STOMP or STOMP OUTLOUD has a soundtrac out.  great beats
Shadow


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 30, 2002)

Try a search at amazon.com 

:asian:


----------



## Rainman (Mar 30, 2002)

Or a timing signature for five swords.  Stomp does have beats out try morpheous before it goes the road of napster.  Ancient drum music of chinese and japanese is interesting as well.

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 31, 2002)

Another one bites the dust is awesome!

:asian:


----------



## Nevlyn (Mar 31, 2002)

The Hokey Pokey :rofl: 

We were doing some partner practice with jo's, and we had to share a hall with kindergarden gym...  we actually found that we were keeping time to the Hokey Pokey and timed our movements with it...


----------



## Sigung86 (Mar 31, 2002)

I GOT TH' POWER ... BUM-CHAKALAKA-BUM!!!:boing2:

Dan


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 31, 2002)

Er...one of my instructors advocates practicing sinawalli to AC/DC's "Big Balls".

Cthulhu


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 31, 2002)

> Er...one of my instructors advocates practicing sinawalli to AC/DC's "Big Balls".


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Cool!!!!!  I don't get to practice to AC/DC much, it's old timers stuff I'm told.  We work out to Techno stuff most of the time, most of it's fast with good beats.

:asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 31, 2002)

Cthulhu,
Hegets my vote. 
Us oldtimes have to stick togeather.
Great song 
:rofl: 
Shadow


----------



## tonbo (Apr 1, 2002)

I think it all depends.....(gee, has anyone ever said *that* before, about martial arts topics??)

For classes (sparring, drills, etc.), we often use eclectic music--mostly the "Jock Jams" type CDs, and whatever compilations we can get ahold of.  We have also used techno and general "dance" type music--anything with a driving beat that will not offend the general populace.

For personal training, it depends on what kind of mood I am in, and what I am working on.  I have trained to traditional shakuhachi flute music, heavy metal, trance, techno, you name it.  The feeling is different with each, and I sometimes try to work "opposite" the music, i.e., do a tough, driving, heavy-metal type workout to something traditional Japanese.  The results can be interesting....

Final note:  For my black belt test, I was asked to put together and perform a sword kata to music.  I chose the techno track from the "Blade" soundtrack (the dance club sequence...).  It was beautiful...


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 1, 2002)

to see that!  sounds cool
:asian:


----------



## satans.barber (Apr 1, 2002)

* 

How many people use music to train with and what kind if you do?  Besides energizing what else does it do for you?

:asian: *[/QUOTE]

Our sensei decided that it might improve our stamina if we trained to a bit of crappy dance music, problem was due to rather ridiculous English law we had to apply for a bloody entertainments license before we were allowed to use a CD player in the hall! Seriously!

Anyway, it turned out to be a bit crap so we don't really bother any more...

Ian.


----------



## tonbo (Apr 1, 2002)

I think it all depends.....(gee, has anyone ever said *that* before, about martial arts topics??)

For classes (sparring, drills, etc.), we often use eclectic music--mostly the "Jock Jams" type CDs, and whatever compilations we can get ahold of.  We have also used techno and general "dance" type music--anything with a driving beat that will not offend the general populace.

For personal training, it depends on what kind of mood I am in, and what I am working on.  I have trained to traditional shakuhachi flute music, heavy metal, trance, techno, you name it.  The feeling is different with each, and I sometimes try to work "opposite" the music, i.e., do a tough, driving, heavy-metal type workout to something traditional Japanese.  The results can be interesting....

Final note:  For my black belt test, I was asked to put together and perform a sword kata to music.  I chose the techno track from the "Blade" soundtrack (the dance club sequence...).  It was beautiful...


----------



## Rainman (Apr 1, 2002)

:ultracool 

Trance is very cool.  Salza is next, but Limp Bizkits "Give me something to Break "  usually opens my eyes about half way through the song on an unenthusiastic day.  From Discharge to Vivaldi to Los Calles to the Taiko drums I have found some very interesting rythems to work with.

:asian:


----------



## AvPKenpo (Apr 1, 2002)

Drowning Pool............"Let the Bodies Hit the Floor".......Thats my all time fav for Kenpo.

Michael


----------



## Rainman (Apr 1, 2002)

O' yes- it is on the same disk!

:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 1, 2002)

> Limp Bizkits "Give me something to Break "



How can you not like working out to a song about ripping someone's head off    

I wish we could do some Limp Bizcit to work out to, but alas too many young minds around to play it.

:asian:


----------



## AvPKenpo (Apr 2, 2002)

That is when the handy dandy mp3 player the size of a cigeratte lighter comes in.............listen to what you want when you want.  I am going to get me one this spring.  Sony makes one that is kick butt......

Michael


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AvPKenpo _
> 
> *That is when the handy dandy mp3 player the size of a cigeratte lighter comes in.............listen to what you want when you want.  I am going to get me one this spring.  Sony makes one that is kick butt......
> 
> Michael *



The Sony mp3 player I saw was nice, but hideously expensive.  It was on clearance for $200...cost to the retailer was nearly $300.

All for those four little letters: s - o - n - y.

Cthulhu


----------



## AvPKenpo (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Yeah you pay for the name.......but..it is good equipment.  A friend of mine went to Best Buy and found one of last years models for $100.  I wanted to kick him in the groin when he told me........but I held back.  

Michael


----------



## Rob_Broad (Apr 2, 2002)

Form forms I like some classical music Nut Cracker suite or Flight of the bumble bee or Flight of the Valkyries.  For my custom bo kata it has to be Wipe Out by the Surfaris.  For line drills I like something with and edge.  For sparring I like some thing with speed and power.  I also like ot whistle tunes awhen I spar people that are very cocky, really throws off their momentum.


----------



## AvPKenpo (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *Form forms I like some classical music Nut Cracker suite or Flight of the bumble bee or Flight of the Valkyries.  For my custom bo kata it has to be Wipe Out by the Surfaris.  For line drills I like something with and edge.  For sparring I like some thing with speed and power.  I also like ot whistle tunes awhen I spar people that are very cocky, really throws off their momentum. *



That reminds me of a song...........Monty Python's..........Whistle a Happy tune

somethings in life are bad
they can really make you mad
other things just make you swear and curse
when your chewin on life's grislte
don't grumle....give a whistle
and this el help things turn out for the best

Always look on the bright side of life....*whistle*
Always look on the light side of life....*whistle*


:rofl: 
Michael


----------



## islandtime (Apr 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rainman _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
On the way to the dojo I listen to Reggae. It helps me get centered.

Ok, I confess I listen to Reggae all the time


Gene Gabel


----------



## Zoran (Apr 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by islandtime _
> 
> *
> On the way to the dojo I listen to Reggae. It helps me get centered.
> ...



Gee with a handle like "islandtime", I couldn't have guessed. That and Jimmy Buffet.


----------



## islandtime (Apr 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Zoran _
> 
> *
> 
> Gee with a handle like "islandtime", I couldn't have guessed. That and Jimmy Buffet.  *



..........................................................
You guys have my number now.... BTW Jimmy is from my hometown .. MOBILE.. I have eaten at his sis's bar many times "Lulu's Sunset Grill"...coconut shrimp...yum...cold Corona

On the new cd..".What if the Hokey Pokey is really what it is all about"..the best cut..imo


GEne Gabel


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 3, 2002)

Cool!!!  The only time I could listen to Jimmy is when I train alone, my workout buddy's don't have that kind of sense of humor.

:asian:


----------



## tunetigress (Apr 3, 2002)

Ooooooohhhhhhh...... sigh!   LOL    Jimmy Buffet , coconut shrimp and a nice, cold Corona.  You are my kinda guys!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 3, 2002)

Anybody got MILK!


----------



## islandtime (Apr 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> 
> *Ooooooohhhhhhh...... sigh!   LOL    Jimmy Buffet , coconut shrimp and a nice, cold Corona.  You are my kinda guys!      *



Thanks to all.
 I didnt realize there were other Parrotheads in the MA community. Guess it takes all kinds. Glad to see we run the broad spectrum of areas of the US also. 
"Bubba" gets around. 
The neatest thing is lots of his stuff is very topical as well as tropical. All the time I pass by places mentioned in his songs so there is always a special meaning for me


Gene Gabel


----------



## daniel_r (Apr 4, 2002)

I like Rock music.... the harder and louder the better when training


----------



## D.Cobb (Apr 7, 2002)

Hey we parrotheads are pretty wide spread you know. Even downunder. Man do I gotta get me to the States.   

--Dave


----------



## Rainman (Apr 7, 2002)

How do you get motivated to "cheese burgers in paradise" ?  Makes me hungry!  Wasting away in margaritaville makes me thirsty!    

:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Apr 8, 2002)

Cheeseburger in Paradise is a great song.  It can motivate you to hurry up and beat the person you are sparring against so you can go eat.

THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH BEING A PARROTHEAD!!!:ultracool


----------



## tunetigress (Apr 8, 2002)

Well this will come as a surprise to those who are aware of my educational background and former profession, but I highly dislike using music to train to.  I personally believe that a superimposed rhythm will affect the body's own natural rhythm that, IMHO flows in a much more 'rubato' manner than electronically generated 'technobeat', or even the 'pecking of parrots' for that matter (no disrespect intended to Jimmy Buffett whose music I've loved for decades.)  Maybe for weight lifting, cardio, or Tae Bo,  but not,  I am afraid,  for Kenpo!


----------



## Zoran (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> 
> *Well this will come as a surprise to those who are aware of my educational background and former profession, but I highly dislike using music to train to.  I personally believe that a superimposed rhythm will affect the body's own natural rhythm that, IMHO flows in a much more 'rubato' manner than electronically generated 'technobeat', or even the 'pecking of parrots' for that matter (no disrespect intended to Jimmy Buffett whose music I've loved for decades.)  Maybe for weight lifting, cardio, or Tae Bo,  but not,  I am afraid,  for Kenpo! *



I have to agree with tunetigress on this one. Music is a great way to motivate you before class and to relax after. During class, I prefer to concentrate on my training and visualization. 

Follow the beat of a different drummer.:boxing:


----------



## tonbo (Apr 8, 2002)

......it depends.  I would agree *sometimes* with tunetigress.  Like I posted before, I have worked out with different music types to "test" different results.  Most often, I work out without music, either because I just don't turn it on or I am enjoying the rhythm of my own movement (sounds of my feet as I move, the "whooshing" of any weapons, snapping of my gi, etc.).

In class, that is usually not an option, as we often have music turned on.  The rationale behind that is that we should be relaxing more....."dancing" more....and thinking less.  We go over techniques and forms in detail, true....sometimes excruciatingly so.  However, when it comes time to apply, do drills, and play (spar), then we are supposed to put it into practice.  Focus and relax....the quote most often heard is, "relax, breathe....and listen to the music..."

One of our instructors (4th Black) likens the techniques to both dating and dancing:  "The more you relax, the better it feels"....

Funny thing is, he also says, "The closer you are, the better it is...".  True....very true....

Peace.....


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 8, 2002)

Speaking of dancing, when people get in that close I call it my "F" range. Which means if they are that close we either are gonna be fighting or %$#@ing and you better choose 'cause either way I will be leading.
:shrug:


----------



## tonbo (Apr 8, 2002)

I gotta remember that, next time we get in a "range" discussion at my school......yeah, let's see.... you have your "throwing range", your "kicking range", your "striking range", your "grappling/joint locks range".....and your "F range"...

Gotta love it.


----------



## Zoran (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Speaking of dancing, when people get in that close I call it my "F" range. Which means if they are that close we either are gonna be fighting or %$#@ing and you better choose 'cause either way I will be leading.
> :shrug: *



That one is going in my book.
:lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl: :lol:


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 8, 2002)

I like having the music on to help focus better.  You have to really focus and pay attention with music going in the background. You can't turn it off out in the real world can you and besides, don't the Muay Tai people fight to music (just not Buffett's greatest hits though).

:asian:


----------



## tonbo (Apr 8, 2002)

Yes, Muay Thai matches are typically held to live music, at least that's what I've heard.  Might be a myth, though, as I have never actually been to one of those matches.

I know that music is also a big part of Capoeira as well, traditionally.

I agree about the focus part.  Sometimes, though, when training at home, I don't need the music to keep testing my focus.  What with the kids running around asking questions, the dogs chasing each other through the house, my wife asking me questions on how I would do certain techniques (and doing her forms at the same time as I am).......who needs *music* to test focus?  

But sometimes.......

Peace--


----------



## AvPKenpo (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Speaking of dancing, when people get in that close I call it my "F" range. Which means if they are that close we either are gonna be fighting or %$#@ing and you better choose 'cause either way I will be leading.
> :shrug: *





 Oh My..............
You don't care if I use that one do you? 
I guess I don't need to ask you if you'd like this dance then..............:rofl:


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 8, 2002)

Use it all you want. Just say where you got it from. Heh heh heh...


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 8, 2002)

How many hours do you spend a day coming up with this stuff?

I'm going to have my instructor tell Vlad you've got too much time on your hands and he needs to work you harder  



:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 9, 2002)

You'd think I spent hours daily coming up with this stuff. In reality I just comment on the things I see. If myself or someone does something stupid I say, "Man, that was stupid." I'm not afraid to laugh at myself or look at what I have done. I don't think I have an ego that way.

However I like to think I look at many things differently than most people. I think outside the box. A good example of that might be that if you look at things like I do, *"I'm not trapped in here with all of you guys, you're all trapped in here with me."* It's all about how you look at anything.

So really, I just sorta say what I see. Jaybacca and a few others who know me will attest that a night out with me is sometimes hilarious.


----------



## FLY (Apr 9, 2002)

> Well this will come as a surprise to those who are aware of my educational background and former profession, but I highly dislike using music to train to. I personally believe that a superimposed rhythm will affect the body's own natural rhythm that, IMHO flows in a much more 'rubato' manner than electronically generated 'technobeat', or even the 'pecking of parrots' for that matter (no disrespect intended to Jimmy Buffett whose music I've loved for decades.) Maybe for weight lifting, cardio, or Tae Bo, but not, I am afraid, for Kenpo!



I have to agree with Tunetigress and Zoran.  Whenever I work out with weights (which isn't too often anymore ) I need to have music on, and it has to have a good beat....dance, rock whatever...as long as it has a good beat.

When I'm on my way to sparring, group or private class, the music is normally cranked (anything from White Zombie to Bob Dylan to Serapis Bey).  My mood will dictate what type of music that I'm listening too, but it generally is fast and loud  
(speaking about Gou's 'F' range.....whoops, that's a different story :moon: ) 
After class though, on my way home, I normally turn the volume down and listen to a more relaxed/mellow style of music.  Kinda like warming up before class, and cooling down after.

I have never had a private or group class with music but I have sparred to it before.  It didn't help me or hinder me though (at least I don't think it did).  As soon as the match began, it was like somebody shut the music off 'cause I didn't hear it again until my sensei yelled break 
So, as far as Kenpo goes, I prefer to listen to my music before and after class, not during.  (plus it is often difficult to find music that everyone can agree on)

:asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 12, 2002)

I'm reviving this dinosaur 

I found music has really done well at our school.. I've burned a variety of cd's  from Swing to Techno..  Depending on what we are doing .. each class has music playing.   Being an old fossil .. I love the beats of Swing, Blues, Big bands and Jazz.. and good ole Rock.. The children's class adores the swing .. Brian Setzer, Squirrel Nut zippers, Zoot suit riot.. it's got a beat that everyone seems to enjoy.  Kinda fun watching the young adults 'swing sparring' *G*  Then we have Techno, Trance.. and other such 'soothing wail music'   'the rave' scene from Blade.. must go on for at least 10 minutes.. but it works!~ 
Aerosmith is right up there.. George Thorogood,  and a bunch of Metal bands..  we have Rush, Guns' n' Roses.. a variety for all..
But you can only play those so many times .. New Blood needed~!

Requirements:
Good Beat.. Maybe something also Sultry tempo.. 
Preferably Instrumental..
If Lyrics.. have to be clean.. (children hang out after kids class)
Doesn't have to be something you use in your school.. just something you like 

Thanks ~!

Tess


----------



## tunetigress (Sep 12, 2002)

The use of music can be incredibly powerful as a motivator for children.  Music can get the average person charged up as well as calmed down.   Wisely chosen, the tempo of the music's beat can inspire participants to keep up with the group and help them to access the energy to do so.  Unfortunately, ill-chosen music can be profoundly brain-numbing, and since the average non-musician simply throws on whatever tunes they *like*  rather than choosing musical styles which would enhance the chosen activity, always training to your favourite tunes could prevent some students from learning to feel the underlying rhythms of the various techniques and forms.  Yes, music is great for working out to, I just don't feel that it enhances all aspects of training, and could seriously hinder development if used indiscriminately. 

 :soapbox:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> 
> *The use of music can be incredibly powerful as a motivator for children.  Music can get the average person charged up as well as calmed down.   Wisely chosen, the tempo of the music's beat can inspire participants to keep up with the group and help them to access the energy to do so.  Unfortunately, ill-chosen music can be profoundly brain-numbing, and since the average non-musician simply throws on whatever tunes they *like*  rather than choosing musical styles which would enhance the chosen activity, always training to your favourite tunes could prevent some students from learning to feel the underlying rhythms of the various techniques and forms.  Yes, music is great for working out to, I just don't feel that it enhances all aspects of training, and could seriously hinder development if used indiscriminately.
> 
> :soapbox: *



I wholeheartedly agree with you Tunetigress  

When the 'soothing wail music' is playing, and we are sparring.. I get so out of sorts it's not fun to watch.  I'm seriously hampered with that beat and to me it's rather just noise.  (Sorry Chronuss.. heheee) I think inside each of us is some primal force that is imprinted with our ancestors.  Some can really get 'into' the trance, rave, techno and I don't mean the kids of today.. and I don't think it's wholely related to how we were raised as far as musical influence.  We don't allow anything that is 'heavy' for the children's class.   I burned some kids classic CD's that are age relative and they get alot of enjoyment from those.   
I, myself,  can get soo into Classical besides the swing etc , and would love to introduce some into the general adult classes..
Thanks for your input!!

Tess


----------



## jkn75 (Sep 12, 2002)

I know this is the Kempo forum but this is a good thread, so I wanted to comment. Music is important because it gets people moving no matter the age. It is a useful tool and a nice change of pace. Usually my instructor would play traditional korean music throughout class. Sometimes he would mix in everything from DMX to classical to traditional. He would use rap and rock in our demonstrations, that would always get people's attention. 
:soapbox: 
On a side note, we now have a hip hop dance class before our martial arts class. They need to learn what is appropriate to play in front of kids.


----------



## J-kid (Sep 12, 2002)

What i think are good songs to train and fight to are songs like Mortal conbat and Matrix lobby seen.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 13, 2002)

personally, Prodigy's "Smack my ***** up" is a good track to spar to..hehe...just most of the people in the dojo don't like that one word.  Also, New Order's "Confusion" (Blade club scene) is another great.  Also, if you haven't heard this one, Soil's "Breaking Me Down", go d/l it off Kazaa right now!!  This is an awesome kata song, it's less than three minutes (about 2:23) which is great for kata's and could also be used for a tourny kata, currently I'm trying to learn a kama kata to go along with it. nothing better than flying blades and a fast tempo..hehe.  

if anyone can give me some other great techno or trance songs it would be greatly appreciated.

btw, Lunatic Calm's "Leave You Far Behind" is another goodie and Rob Zombie's "Dragula [Remix]".

also, I downloaded a theme song for one of younder students because we have purposely turned him into a walking callus, Sugar Cult, "Bouncing Off The Walls Again"...hehe.


----------



## brianhunter (Sep 13, 2002)

whats forms have you guys done to music? how did it work out and what songs did you use???


----------



## tonbo (Sep 13, 2002)

I recently compiled a great CD of techno songs for workout practice.  It has a couple of songs off of the Blade II soundtrack, a few relentless, driving beats, and a number of songs that are just straight energy.  It is 80 minutes of pure blood pumping fun.

As far as forms to music go:  for my Black Belt test, I created a sword form and did it to the techno track from Blade ("Confusion"?).  It rocked, and I had one of the best times...

Ah, the memories.....

Peace--


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> 
> *
> also, I downloaded a theme song for one of younder students because we have purposely turned him into a walking callus, Sugar Cult, "Bouncing Off The Walls Again"...hehe. *



I wonder who you could be talking about there:rofl: ?  I personally like the music, especially when sparring.  It is a great motivator to step it up a beat when you are starting to get tired.  Tess some of your music is weird, but hey who says our class isn't.  The slower songs I like when working on techniques.  It helps me stay with a pace and not stop in between.  The kids absolutely love the swing stuff, it's different for them and it's fun and upbeat.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tonbo _
> 
> *I recently compiled a great CD of techno songs for workout practice.  It has a couple of songs off of the Blade II soundtrack, a few relentless, driving beats, and a number of songs that are just straight energy.  It is 80 minutes of pure blood pumping fun.
> *




do you have the bands and the names of the songs handy? I wanna compile a cd for the college classes when we begin to spar there.  it'll also be a nice demo if Seig let's a couple of the upper belts go at it first.  hehe. btw, PLEASE don't list any Daft Punk songs...I'll vomit.


----------



## Seig (Sep 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> 
> *personally, Prodigy's "Smack my ***** up" is a good track to spar to..hehe...just most of the people in the dojo don't like that one word.  Also, New Order's "Confusion" (Blade club scene) is another great.  Also, if you haven't heard this one, Soil's "Breaking Me Down", go d/l it off Kazaa right now!!  This is an awesome kata song, it's less than three minutes (about 2:23) which is great for kata's and could also be used for a tourny kata, currently I'm trying to learn a kama kata to go along with it. nothing better than flying blades and a fast tempo..hehe.
> 
> ...


I keep telling him that this is *NOT* music!:barf:


----------



## Stick Dummy (Sep 15, 2002)

> personally, Prodigy's "Smack my ***** up" is a good track to spar to..hehe...




  Talk about a self fullfilling prophesy........................


Chronuss,

 Then why is it your version of the lyrics always start with:

"OH GOD  I'M DEAD!!!" 


 Personally I love to work out to any music OTHER than the Barney Theme song, the more surreal the better eh.


Tess, "Soothing Whale" music 

W-H-A-L-E music

 I love the Big Band stuff too, but then again who else has my carefully blended patented Curly Howard, Pee Wee Herman, hot stepping footwork Nyuck Nyuck:rofl: 


I'll try to remember to bring in some Indonesian stuff, or Jap Drums one of these night,  Spanish Guitar is GREAT for knive drills gets the blood flowing.............


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> 
> *
> 
> ...




Pete,  *g* yeah I know it's  Whale.. but when Chad plays his stuff.. I think of 'Wail' ~!!


Nobody has your carefully blended footwork Pete..~!!
You're the Man with da Feets~!!!

Spanish guitar makes me melt.. lotta good that will do.. ~!!

Gotta remember to bring in the digital and get pics of the new project tomorrow Thanks again !!  *BG*


----------



## Stick Dummy (Sep 15, 2002)

Tess,


Talk about Ground Hog Day,

 I'm sitting here taking a break from hanging knives, swords & machetes, moving goodies around in the Dungeon (Jani's Favorite room:rofl: ), and scratching my head trying to figure out where to hang this "spare tire".........

 Oh and listening to "The Fast & The Furious" soundtrack for possible addition to some more "Whale" tapes:asian: 


wanna burn me a copy of Dirty Vegas "Days Go By"? 

 I'll be your best friend


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> 
> *Tess,
> 
> ...



*perks* Dungeon? Heheee..   Sure glad I have a good idea what your 'dungeon' consists of Pete~!! *g*
Gee doesn't Hunter have a jungle gym you could slip an extra tire onto? hehehee.. I remember waaaaay back when I was always bringing home 'stuff' that I found .. had a really unique wooden toilet seat combo with lid.. wanted to use it other than the norm.. so made a 'trophy' out of it for the Yacht club.. 'tail ender' place.. it was quite amusing..*snorts*

I found 3 different versions and got them all of Days Go By.. *does the happy dance*  I'll just burn them on a cd for ya


----------



## thesensei (Sep 16, 2002)

hate music when i'm working out...breaks my concentration!  but, using music in a demonstration can be very effective.  we normally have a team of about 15 guys, and we always start our demo with a major 15 man kata using weapons and empty hand, to the "Superman" theme song...wow...looks very good, very impressive!  when done well, it looks real - people love the sword/bo fight!


----------



## Stick Dummy (Sep 16, 2002)

Sensei-Dude,


I USED to sneer at music for Martial Arts back when I did the Japanese and Okinawan Kara-Te's.


NO MORE!!!

 I have evolved past that point and find the music to be VERY beneficial for timing stuff. Especially with weapons sparring and flow drills.

 Spar to the beat and then throw off your opponent with half beats, or in my case Disco Moves.

Then you hit'em multiple times when they are laughing at you...........


TessMania,

  Thanks! I have a "fun" class plan for that CD, will talk to Seig in the AM about it............(sinister laugh)


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *I  Being an old fossil .. I love the beats of Swing, Blues, Big bands and Jazz.. and good ole Rock.. The children's class adores the swing .. Brian Setzer, Squirrel Nut zippers, Zoot suit riot.. it's got a beat that everyone seems to enjoy.  Kinda fun watching the young adults 'swing sparring' *G*  Then we have Techno, Trance.. and other such 'soothing wail music'   'the rave' scene from Blade.. must go on for at least 10 minutes.. but it works!~
> Aerosmith is right up there.. George Thorogood,  and a bunch of Metal bands..  we have Rush, Guns' n' Roses.. a variety for all..
> ...



Hrmm, I think you need to ring up my senei and educate him about music a little! We play music sometimes, but all he has are Ibiza compilations that annoy the %^&* out of me!

Sparring to Aerosmith, now there's a dream....!

Ian.


----------



## Seig (Sep 21, 2002)

Watching someone do Leap of Death to Walk this Way is very amusing!  So is sparring to Welcome to the Jungle


----------



## Stick Dummy (Sep 21, 2002)

Seig,

Thought of the day:

 Triangle stepping is nothing more than "Castles in the Sky"

as Tessmania sez.......:uhoh:


----------



## brianhunter (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> 
> *whats forms have you guys done to music? how did it work out and what songs did you use??? *





ANYONE?!?!?!? ANYONE?!?!?!?!


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> 
> *Seig,
> 
> ...



Uh oh.. I think I know what you're up to Pete.. *cringes* :uhoh: 
isn't that a great song.. ~!  *w*

Guess I better go wake up Seig.. he's having a bit of a cat nap


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 21, 2002)

Short Form #1 to Queens Another One Bites the Dust

:asian:


----------



## Stick Dummy (Sep 21, 2002)

Brian,

Freestyle Musical Stick Form entitled:
 "Geezer One-Over the hill, and picking up speed" 
to Bad English's "Forget Me Not".


Freestyle Musical Kama form Okinawan base  entitled
Geezer Two - Limping through the garden - weeding"
to :Rammsteins "Stripped" track 12 Sehnsucht album


Breaking Muscal form to The Outsiders "Time Won't Let me"


Showing my age huh?


----------



## brianhunter (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Short Form #1 to Queens Another One Bites the Dust
> 
> :asian: *




Sounds good Im gonna have to try it...Sibok Tom Kelly said something once about doing Long 4 to magic carpet ride....would have been cool to see probably.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Sep 21, 2002)

I always like "Wipe Out" by the Surfaris for a bo kata


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 22, 2002)

Ok I would like to compile a good list of music.. so I can go on a download and burning frenzy.. 
Music to spar by.. Good beats needed.. 
Stuff for weapon training
General Tec music.. 
Stuff for kids * wittle kids*

Since I'm a fossil I haven't kept up with the new stuff.. 

Thanks.. )

Tess


----------



## D.Cobb (Sep 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *Ok I would like to compile a good list of music.. so I can go on a download and burning frenzy..
> Music to spar by.. Good beats needed..
> ...



At least you seem to listen to some of the new stuff, now and again....
All I ever listen to is country music, or Jimmy Buffet...

C'mon, I'm not really that old....
--Dave


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D.Cobb _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



I hear ya Dave~ One good thing about being co-owner .. I am in charge of the music and will put on what I darn well want..*chuckles* If someone doesn't like it.. well tough.. *G*


----------



## KenpoGirl (Sep 23, 2002)

It matters what you are using the music for.

If you are looking for music for cardio class, I suggest Latin and Disco/Dance music.  They have the energetic beats that help keep you on the beat and keep things up tempo.  Hard to do jumping jacks to a balad no matter how dedicated you are.

If you are talking background music while you train, I'd suggest any type of upbeat Rock and Roll, and the upbeat newer Country music.  It's gotta be energetic or it just distracts people from doing a good hard workout.  

If you want something to do a hard powerhouse Bag Work, I'd suggest Hard Rock/Heavy Metal nothing like a pounding guitar riff to bring out the maniac in you to beat the pulp out of a punching bag.

Of course you might have the issue that you can't stand any of the above music types, so in the end it's what ever gets and keeps you moving.

Dot

:asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *It matters what you are using the music for.
> 
> ...



Thanks Dot 

I like just about any music actually.. though I'm such a mood dependant person.. so when anyone asks me what my favorite music is.. I can't really tell them.. depends on my mood.. *s*

I know most of the students in our school are under 23.. so trying to find something in the happy medium.. we have Techno, Trance, Rave.. No Hip hop or Rap allowed.. just cuz I don't like it.. and I draw the line at twangy country.. I like most of the new country.. unless it's sappy.. ya know the kind *g*
anything with a driving beat works.. we use it for sparring.. and just general backgound noise as we work our tecs.. 
I burned Castles in the sky for Stick Dummy.. Knowing full well he's going to use it for probably Stick night.. 

I need some good titles and artists names so I can go find them .. 

Thanks again~!

Tess


----------



## KenpoGirl (Sep 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *I need some good titles and artists names so I can go find them .. *



Do you like 80's music?  You said Techno, I suggest Frankie Goes to Hollywood,  Pet Shop Boys, Platnum Blonde, Def Leppard and dare I say Bon Jovi????

I'll see what else I can think of.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Thanks Dot.. I'll check them out.. *G*


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 23, 2002)

I use the Kodo drummers from Japan for bagwork and rhythm sparring.  Good for stick work or picking up some speed, whith emphasis when working an advanced technique line. 

Heard them at the University of Texas years ago.  They do a United States tour every couple of years, and I highly recommend seeing them if they show up near you.  

-Michael
UKS-Texas


----------



## KenpoGirl (Sep 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> 
> *I use the Kodo drummers from Japan for bagwork and rhythm sparring.  Good for stick work or picking up some speed, whith emphasis when working an advanced technique line.
> 
> ...



That's a good idea, and adds some authentisity if you are a Traditional Karate studio.  I've seen them on TV a couple times and saw part of a documentary about them as well.  Total dedication to the art.  Breath Eat and Sleep the drums.

You wouldn't happen to know where to find CD of their music would you?


----------



## Rob_Broad (Sep 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D.Cobb _
> 
> *
> 
> ...




Long live the Parrot Heads.


----------



## ace (Sep 29, 2002)

I Love Metal nothing gets my blood 
Pumping hared than Metal.

Can't get no kick if U got no soul
Never turn your back on Rock "n" Roll
  
:soapbox:  Metal rules
:asian: 
Primo


----------



## islandtime (Sep 30, 2002)

[You wouldn't happen to know where to find CD of their music would you? [/B][/QUOTE]
...................................................................
Here is a link to Amazon. I like the group Taiko but Kodo is also listed on this page.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...r=8-1/ref=sr_8_1/103-7629721-2330226?v=glance

If the link doesn't work go to Amazon.com and do a search on Drums of Tokyo

Gene Gabel:asian:


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 1, 2002)

...no one has yet given me any techno bands that they listen to...or songs in general.  must...have...bass.


----------



## Les (Oct 1, 2002)

Check out Medicine Woman, by Medwyn Goodall. I love doing forms to his music, and this one is my favourite.

http://www.medwyngoodall.com/ 

His other material is great too.

Les


----------



## pineapple head (Oct 5, 2002)

Can only agree with you Les , this is also great car music it really relaxes you , not too much though got to remember were driving... 

Gary.


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 6, 2002)

time to revive this dying beast.  anyone got any new suggestions on music?  techno/trance/rock preferabble.  must have driving bass.  a new goodie I've found is a band called Maroon 5 - Harder To Breathe.  fast tempo and cool to listen to.  

other bands I'd have to go with are Disturbed, Nickelback, Linkin Park, Prodigy, Crystal Method, New Order, and Soil to name a few.  give these a search on Kazaa and see what you come up with.  there are some really good ones out there.  

does anyone have any recommendations or suggestions.   and please...no Enya....   :armed:


----------



## M F (Dec 6, 2002)

If any of you like rap music(I know, I know ), get on Kazaa or something like it and do a search for "Red Cloud."  He has a song called "When Kenpo Strikes."  Pretty interesting lyrics talking about all kinds of Martial Arts.  He uses quite a few Kenpo terms and refrains from using profanity, at least in this song.  I thought it was pretty cool, but I am a big rap fan.


----------

